# Η Iστορία της Ελληνικής και Ξένης Ναυτιλίας - Greek and Foreign Maritime History > Η Ιστορία των Πλοίων της Ελληνικής και Ξένης Ακτοπλοΐας - Historical Greek and Foreign Ferries >  Kαι ενα link με απιστευτες φωτό

## marinico

http://www.photoship.co.uk/Gallery%20Links/A.htm
Περιέχει και αρκετά Ελληνικά.

----------


## ktmakis

Ωραιος ο συνάδελφος !!  :Smile:

----------

